# [SOLVED] can you have as many extra amps as you want?



## lalo 123 (Sep 12, 2012)

this may seem like a "noob" question but if i have an item that is asking for, lets say 5 volts and .5 amps, and i have a power supply that gives out 5 volts and 100 amps, will i be fine? im thinking it will be but i have never herd anyone state this, so here i am asking it :smile: 
Thank You


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: can you have as many extra amps as you want?*

A power supply only uses what it needs. It will never put out more power than it needs but lets say you need a 500w psu and you have a 1200w psu the psu will actually wear down quicker than it should as the efficiency will drop.

so lets say you need 38 amps having a psu that is 80% efficient and has 72 amps is getting to the point of efficiency drop so it would drop below its 80% efficiency and could die out quicker than it should.


----------



## lalo 123 (Sep 12, 2012)

thank you i appreciate it, it was exactly as i thought, just needed to hear it from someone else


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no problem.


----------

